# CZ 82 barrel



## shogan191 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the forum and to pistol shooting. I have a CZ 82 (9x18) that I really like. I purchased from CDNN. I love the gun and have put about 500 rounds through it.

Broke the trigger spring and have one on the way. Shouldn't be a big deal to replace it. 

Anyway the question I have is>>>> is there supposed to be rifling in the barrel? The inside of my barrel is as slick as ice. I shoot it well. Practice with it a 5, 10, and 15 yards. Have visions of using it as a CCW once I receive my permit.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

your barrel has polygonal rifling .... is smooth with "hills and valleys" instead of the traditional "lands and grooves"


----------

